# Erfahrungsbericht Silverstone SST-FN121-P 120mm



## _chiller_ (17. November 2013)

PCGH hat ja in der Ausgabe 11/13 neue Lüfter gestestet. Da meine alten Be Quiet Silent Wings Pure teilweise den Geist aufgaben, habe ich mich für die günstigen Silverstone-Lüfter entschieden die in dem Test super abgeschnitten haben. Was kann bei 0,1Sone und 5 Euro Stückpreis schon schiefgehen?

Nun ja, 4Stück habe ich bestellt und eingebaut, aber das Ergebnis fällt ernüchternd aus. Während die alten BQT-Lüfter bei 7V wirklich unhörbar waren, nerven die neuen Silverstone-Lüfter bei gleicher Spannung mit einem hochfrequenten Geräusch.
Als ich einen Lüfter wieder ausbaute und in die Hand nahm, wusste ich warum: Der Lüfter ist in der tat sehr leise, allerdings erzeugt der Motor bei niedrigen Drehzahlen Vibrationen die schon in der Hand sehr deutlich spürbar sind. Diese Vibrationen übertragen sich bei mir aufs Gehäuse und führen zu dem Lärmpegel. Auch die Drehzahl erhöhen bringt nichts, das Geräusch wechselt sich dann mit einem recht lauten Pusten ab.
Vielleicht sollte PCGH mal die Testmethoden überdenken und die Lüfter im eingebauten Zustand testen und nicht einfach nur das Mikro draufhalten.

Gibt es Tipps wie man diese Vibrationen einfach und günstig eliminieren kann?


----------



## Abductee (17. November 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/Cooltek-Anti-V...d=1384707243&sr=8-1&keywords=lüfter+vibration
Nanoxia VibeKiller Bolts 8er Set: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich würd mir lieber neue Lüfter holen.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (18. November 2013)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte PCGH mal die Testmethoden überdenken und die Lüfter im eingebauten Zustand testen und nicht einfach nur das Mikro draufhalten.



Wir testen die Lüfter mit einer nur dünnen Unterlage zur Entkopplung und kann dir versichern, dass wir keine Vibrationen feststellen konnten.



> Gibt es Tipps wie man diese Vibrationen einfach und günstig eliminieren kann?


 
Die genannten Entkoppelungsgummis sind bei Vibrationen eine gute Lösung.


----------



## _chiller_ (18. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Lösungsvorschläge. Nun ist es so das ich eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung habe, die ich mit zwei Lüftern an der Gehäusedecke befestigt habe. Halten diese Entkopplungsteile diesem recht hohen Gewicht stand?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. November 2013)

Nein, eine H100 incl. Lüfter oder dergleichen kannst du damit nicht befestigen. 
(Wäre übrigens auch einfacher du würdest den Verwendungszweck gleich erwähnen)

Wobei die Kompakt Waküs auch nicht in den Deckel gehören aber ich schweif ab.

Kauf dir lieber gleich neue Lüfter, für die engen Lamellen einer Ko-Kü kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung die Noctua NF-F12 oder die Noiseblocker empfehlen. Die beQuiets machen sich an nem Radi eher schlecht.


----------



## _chiller_ (18. November 2013)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wobei die Kompakt Waküs auch nicht in den Deckel gehören aber ich schweif ab.
> 
> Kauf dir lieber gleich neue Lüfter, für die engen Lamellen einer Ko-Kü kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung die Noctua NF-F12 oder die Noiseblocker empfehlen. Die beQuiets machen sich an nem Radi eher schlecht.


Nun das würde ich dennoch interessieren ^^ Ich hatte die Kompakt-Wakü vorher an der Gehäuseseitenwand positioniert, aber dort nervte sie eher wenn ich mal ans Innenlebens meines PCs wollte. An die Gehäuserückwand passt sie leider nicht, da die Schläuche leider nicht elastisch genug sind.

Die Temperaturen sind soweit ganz ok, worauf muss ich denn genau achten wenn ich Lüfter für die Wakü suche? Ich suche im speziellen zwei Lüfter für die Wakü und zwei Gehäuselüfter, einen für die Vorderseite und einen für hinten.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. November 2013)

ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit der h110 von corsair (sollte wegen der größe etwas schwerer sein wie die benannte Ko-Kü mit 120mm Fans)
weis nur nicht mehr welche Lüfter ich damals am Radiator hatte, aber da wurden auch Geräusche durch Vibrationen erzeugt.
Ich bin dann einfach zum Baumarkt gefahren. Dort habe ich Senkkopfschrauben aus Kunststoff gefunden (10cm länge). Die Schrauben hatten beigelegte Kunststoffmuttern.
Ich hab die Teile einfach auf die passende Länge mit einem Messer gekürzt. 
Die Vibrationen wurden weniger.
War ein Kostenpunkt von unter 5€
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## saxon62 (19. November 2013)

Ich hab mir auch aufgrund des Lueftertests gleich zwei
Silverstone gekauft, 5,-- Euro ist ja nun wirklich kein Betrag. Hab mir beide auf meinen Noctua NH-D14 geklemmt. Der Noctua hat in der Höhe der vier Luefterecken Gummiabstandhalter, die zwischen
den Lamellen befestigt sind. Keinerlei Vibrationen oder Aehnliches.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2013)

Hast du die 2 Noctua Standard Lüfter gegen diese 2x 5€ Lüfter getauscht?! Sinnvolles Upgrade ...not.


----------



## kegg (20. November 2013)

Hm also so wie es in dem Thread ja kommentiert wurde, sind die Silverstone ja keine sinnvolle investition ?!

Ich wollte mir 2 kaufen, beide mit roten LED's um etwas Farbe ins Gehäuse zu bekommen und einen als Gehäuse und einen als CPU Lüfter nutzen. An der Rückseite steckt aktuell ein CoolerMaster der da standardmäßig drin war und auf dem CPU Kühler der Lüfter der standardmäßig auf dem Groß Clockner drauf ist. Also wie sieht es da mit "Upgraden" aus?


----------



## -Shorty- (20. November 2013)

Naja sinnvolle Investition, sicher kann man bei 5€ nicht viel falsch machen. 
Man kann aber auch gleich hochwertige Lüfter kaufen und Nerven sparen.


----------



## kegg (20. November 2013)

Ja nur stellt sich mir die Frage ob da jetzt der große Unterschied läge?

Hinzu kommt das ich doch sehr geizig bin und Schüler  

Von den Testergebnissen her müssten die Lüfter ja eigentlich super gut sein ?! Wo liegt dann der Unterschied zu den 3-4x so teuren Noctuas?


----------



## saxon62 (20. November 2013)

Moin,
klar hab ich sie getauscht! Sind effektiv leiser als die Noctuas und von der Performance
her kühlen sie genauso gut. Probier es aus, kannste nix falschmachen.
Nicht alles was billig ist, ist Schrott! Und lies den Test auf PCGH-Print....


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2013)

Wenn du einen vernünftigen Lüfter mit Beleuchtung willst, kauf den hier:
Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bigyeti (20. November 2013)

Habe mir nach dem test auch die silverstone lüfter gegönnt. Bei mir sind die auf 5volt eig unhörbar.  Nur wenn man direkt mit dem ohr dranngeht hört mal ganz leichtes lagerschleifen. Vibrationen kann ich keine vernehmen.


----------



## kegg (20. November 2013)

@ Abductee:

Warum ist das ein vernünftiger Lüfter und die Silverstone nicht?

Ehm hier wird davon geredet das die mit 5 V unhörbar werden. Laut dem Test müssten die doch auch auf 12 V sehr leise sein?!


----------



## saxon62 (20. November 2013)

Also lt. dem Test haben die Silverstone bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl eine Lautstärke von 0,7 Sone,
die BeQuiet 1,2 Sone. Ihr könnt sagen was Ihr wollt, meine sind echt leise. 

Nun gut, wenn man mit dem Ohr drangeht......


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2013)

kegg schrieb:


> @ Abductee:
> 
> Warum ist das ein vernünftiger Lüfter und die Silverstone nicht?
> 
> Ehm hier wird davon geredet das die mit 5 V unhörbar werden. Laut dem Test müssten die doch auch auf 12 V sehr leise sein?!



Die Enermax Lüfter haben sich bewährt, auch vom Lager her sind die sehr haltbar und bleiben auch auf einen längeren Zeitraum leise.
Mit den 900rpm was die Lüfter haben sind die auch ohne Regelung für den Großteil der User sehr sehr leise.
Geregelt auf 7V sind die unhörbar.


----------



## kegg (23. November 2013)

Eignen sich diese Lüfter denn eigentlich auch für die CPU ?! Oder spricht da was gegen?

Wenn nun aber gesagt wird das die Silverstone nichts taugen können. Würde ich wohl auch eher auf BeQuiet Lüfter oder so zurückgreifen. Bspw. SilentWings oder PureWings die müssten ja auch leise sein? 

Die LED's sind mehr Spielerei gewesen, das muss nicht wirklich sein. Hauptsächlich will ich langehaltbare ruhige Lüfter


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2013)

kegg schrieb:


> Eignen sich diese Lüfter denn eigentlich auch für die CPU ?! Oder spricht da was gegen?
> Die LED's sind mehr Spielerei gewesen, das muss nicht wirklich sein. Hauptsächlich will ich langehaltbare ruhige Lüfter



Für die CPU würd ich eher einen 4-Poligen Lüfter nehmen.
Wenn du auf die LEDS verzichten kannst, lässt sich auch noch was sparen:
Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder: Produktvergleich Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm PWM 1000 (200300260), Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm PWM 1500 (200300261) | Geizhals Deutschland



kegg schrieb:


> Wenn nun aber gesagt wird das die Silverstone nichts taugen können.  Würde ich wohl auch eher auf BeQuiet Lüfter oder so zurückgreifen. Bspw.  SilentWings oder PureWings die müssten ja auch leise sein?


 Be Quiet sind gute Gehäuselüfter, aber für CPU-Kühler großteils ungeeignet und sind auf hoher Drehzahl genau so laut wie die Konkurrenz.
Und ein langsamer Gehäuselüfter mit wenig Drehzahl ist schnell mal leise, da muss es kein Premiumlüfter sein.

Für welchen Zweck willst du jetzt welche Lüfergröße?


----------



## kegg (24. November 2013)

Ich brauche 2 120mm Lüfter.

Einen für die Gehäuse Rückwand und einen für die CPU. Es ist aktuell ein Groß Clockner als Kühler montiert.

Ich fänd halt Lüfter cool die auch so bei 75-100% fast lautlos sind und das wäre der Silverstone ja angeblich laut dem PCGH Test.

Jetzt hab ich gerade den Test von Jarafi über die NB eLoops gesehen.

Wäre dann der hier nicht eine Alternative für das Gehäuse und vielleicht sogar für die CPU: http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-s-series-b12-2-a820060.html ?


----------



## kegg (27. November 2013)

Könnte sich da vielleicht jemand mit Erfahrung über die eloops zu äußern ?


----------



## Ceon026 (27. November 2013)

kegg schrieb:


> Könnte sich da vielleicht jemand mit Erfahrung über die eloops zu äußern ?


 
Hab mir die Silverstone SST-FN121-P 120mm  bestellt, müsste die Tage ankommen. 
Dann kann ich mal meine Meinung zu den Silverstone SST-FN121-P 120mm dazu geben


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Ok, nun ist es auch mal gut, ich hab die Dinger wieder aus meinem PC ausgebaut, das war einfach nicht mehr zum aushalten -.- 
Ein Brummen kombiniert mit einem lauten Pfeifen sorgte für eine Lautstärke die höher ist als meine Grafikkarte unter Volllast(die bei PCGH immerhin mit 2,2 Sone getestet wurde). Die Silverstone-Lüfter können diese locker übertönen. Es kann sein das sich die Lüfter nicht mit meiner Kompakt-Wakü oder meinem Gehäuse verstehen, eventuell hab ich auch schlechte Exemplare erwischt, aber ich sollte Tests nicht mehr so blind vertrauen. Wenn mein neues Gehäuse ankommt werde ich sie noch einmal testen, eventuell liegts ja wirklich an den restlichen Komponenten.

Aus gegebenem Anlass suche ich daher insgesamt 4 neue 120mm Lüfter. Zwei Gehäuselüfter(gerne auch entkoppelt) und zwei Lüfter die an der Kompakt-Wakü befestigt werden sollen(daher nur Schrauben). Möglichst leise sollten sie sein, also <0,5Sone bei 7V(habe eine externe Lüftersteuerung). Beleuchtet müssen die Teile nicht sein, preislich sollte es eher in Richtung 5 als 15 Euro pro Stück gehen.


----------



## Abductee (2. Dezember 2013)

Gehäuse: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost Royal Blue Plus (84000000047) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
(PWM-Y Kabel ist dabei, Blau ist die günstigste Variante)

Eine Extra Lüftersteuerung ist nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Auflistung. Der EKL hat mich durchaus überzeugt, die Enermax finde ich aber etwas schwach was die Kühlleistung angeht, außerdem sind sie nicht entkoppelt. Würde sich ein Be Quiet Shadow Wings lohnen?
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Alternativ gäbe es noch die Version mit 800rpm, würde die als Gehäuselüfter auch schon reichen?

Gibt es außerdem noch Alternativen zum EKL? Für die Wakü brauche ich Lüfter die ich verschrauben kann, die BQT fallen da ja raus. Ich habe hier Lüfter von Noiseblocker gesehen die sehr leise sein sollen und außerdem entkoppelt sind. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie hier die Praxiserfahrungen sind und welche Version ich da nehmen soll. Die Wakü hat ja sehr dichte Lamellen, da brauche ich schon etwas Power:
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Version mit 1900rpm finde ich allerdings schon etwas zu stark, schließlich reden wir hier von einem Core i5-3470 den ich im idle theoretisch passiv betreiben könnte ^^


----------



## CoreLHD (2. Dezember 2013)

Die ELoops halte ich für deinen Zweck nicht geeignet, weil die Lüfterblätter an der Gehuäsewand schraben, wenn sie an dieser in Pull montiert sind, wenn man sie mit den Lüfterblättern zur Gehäuseinnenseite montiert ist das aber kein Problem. Ansonsten sind die Lüfter echt klasse. Ich würde zu den B12-2 oder PS greifen. Ansonsten wären die hier auch sehr gut, ebenfalls druckoptimiert: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS, 120x120x25mm, 600-1500rpm, 40-100m³/h, 8-24dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst entweder auch diese fürs Gehäuse nehmen, macht sowieso keinen Unterschied uns sieht dann einheitlich aus. Sonst die hier, be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder die Enermax, die sind nicht so schlecht wie du denkst.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Ragen die Lüfterblätter der Bionic-Lüfter aus dem Lüftergehäuse raus? Wenn ja, dann wäre das in der Tat schlecht ^^ Ansonsten würde ich den B12-2 als Gehäuselüfter verwenden, alternativ den Shadow Wings. Beim Pure Wings sehe ich leider wegen dem dünnen Plastikgehäuse das Theater in meinem Gehäuse schon vorprogrammiert, der wird vermutlich für eine ähnliche Soundkulisse sorgen wie meine jetzigen Silverstone :/

Welcher Lüfter wäre denn geeigneter als CPU-Lüfter, der EKL oder der von dir genannte Noiseblocker?


----------



## Abductee (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab den EKL und den (blauen & schwarzen) Noiseblocker bei mir auf CPU-Kühlern im Einsatz und sie sind alle gut.
Von der Haptik, dem gummierten Rahmen und dem Y-Adapter würd ich aber dem EKL den Vorzug geben.


----------



## PolsKa (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollte die SilverStone SST-FN121-P eigentlich im Radiator versuchen,haben ja in der PCGH super abgeschnitten. Sogar von den Temps/Lautstärke der beste 120mm Lüfter und das für 5 Euro! Hat jemand die Lüfter auch schon getestet?


----------



## Ceon026 (22. Dezember 2013)

ich hab die bei mir auf 30 Prozent laufen also so  500 RPM, da kann ich sie nicht höhren aber um so näher ich mich auf die 100 Prozent zu bewege  ist es kaum auszuhalten. 
Die Dinger dröhnen wie sonst was, obwohl die Schrauben von meinen Gehäuse entkoppelt habe.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> ich hab die bei mir auf 30 Prozent laufen also so  500 RPM, da kann ich sie nicht höhren aber um so näher ich mich auf die 100 Prozent zu bewege  ist es kaum auszuhalten.
> Die Dinger dröhnen wie sonst was, obwohl die Schrauben von meinen Gehäuse entkoppelt habe.


 
Geht mir ganz genau so, vermutlich konnte ich sie mit meiner externen Lüftersteuerung nicht genug runterregeln sodass die Teile bei mir immer Krach gemacht haben. Ich hab sie nach ein paar Wochen wieder ausgebaut..


----------



## PolsKa (22. Dezember 2013)

Schon komisch... Auf 100% sollen sie 0,7 Sone haben,somit vergleichbar mit den Eloops. Da war wohl das Messgerät beim Testen kaputt


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja PCGH testet die Lüfter wohl in einem offenem Aufbau, wir haben sie ja ins Gehäuse eingebaut wo sich der unruhige Lauf der Lüfter dann bemerkbar macht wenn sich die Schwingungen auf den restlichen PC ausbreiten. So erreichten die Teile bei mir locker 2,5Sone da sie damals meine unter Last 2,2Sone laute Grafikkarte übertönten.


----------



## Aradisa (31. Dezember 2013)

Da ich mir vor einiger Zeit ne neue Graka mit Custom Kühler gekauft habe,brauchte ich auch ein bisschen mehr Airflow im Gehäuse.
Meine Silent Wings 2 reichten in meinem Define R3 dafür nicht mehr aus,also habe ich mir 2 Noctua NF-S12B FLX bestellt,
die ja laut diversen Tests schönen Airflow aber auch leise bleiben sollen,leider war das ein Irrtum,leise sind sie ja,
aber von einem guten Airflow keine Spur,meine Gehäuseinnentemperatur stieg unter Last um 8 Grad an,also wieder raus damit.
Ich vermute die Noctuas haben das gleiche Problem wie die NB E-Loops,sobald irgendwas ansaugseitig im Weg ist,
bricht die Leistung übermässig ein(und zumindest vorne ist ja meistens ein Staubfilter im Weg).
Dann habe ich mir mal die Silverstone bestellt,und bin echt begeistert richtig guter Airflow,die Gehauseinnentemperatur
ist unter Last um 5 Grad gesunken im Vergleich zu den Silent Wings 2.
Und die Silverstone laufen bei mir auch astrein,kein Lagerschleifen,keine Vibrationen,ich höre sie nicht.
Ich werde mir jetzt nochmal die Coolink Swif2-1200 bestellen,mal schauen was das 11 Lüfterblatt Design so bringt.

Update: Seit heute hat 1 Silverstone Lüfter Lagerschleifen 
es scheint sich wie ja hier schon erwähnt doch zu bewahrheiten das man von einem 5€ Lüfter nicht all zuviel erwarten kann.
Allerdings sind meine Coolink Swif2-1200 auf dem Weg,sollten Montag da sein,dann werde ich wieder berichten.


----------

